# Oxy / acet kit



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I want a new rig, nothing on Craigs list and I wasn't amused on Ebay either. What's a high quality rig and are there sites you guys like for buying things like this?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I know a couple, I like this one the best for torch stuff, for wire and consumables, not so much.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Another vote fo Victor.:thumbsup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I got my Millermatic 175 from Cyberweld about 5 years ago and it was an easy and positive experience. I found my gas welding stuff on craigslist and they're Victor. I always check CL first for anything like that but sometimes you can't find nothing when you're actually looking for it.






Paul


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I agree, can't go wrong with victor. I own several victor torches.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

if you want the only torch engineered/totally manufactured in the US.....it's the Smith torch...Victor has some assembly in texas, but most components made elsewhere. smith torches are made in watertown, sd. where i live www.smithequipment.com


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

dayexco said:


> if you want the only torch engineered/totally manufactured in the US.....it's the Smith torch...Victor has some assembly in texas, but most components made elsewhere. smith torches are made in watertown, sd. where i live www.smithequipment.com


For pure brazing and not cutting, I like Smith's Quickbraze system. http://enet.smithequipment.com/publ...its&Reload=1&Country=&Account=&Assortment=129


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

dayexco said:


> if you want the only torch engineered/totally manufactured in the US.....it's the Smith torch...Victor has some assembly in texas, but most components made elsewhere. smith torches are made in watertown, sd. where i live www.smithequipment.com


I'm not a big fan of Smith's regulators, and I do own a set, to me Victor produces a much more precise regulator. I will say I am no expert on the subject, but I have spent a lot of years welding and fabricating, and I know what I am more comfortable using.


----------

